# new addition to my herd



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

here is a picture of my new goat and some of the other goats being helpful today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Love the goats in the wheelbarrow! :ROFL:


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

They are all adorable. You pastue is absolutely gorgeous! Mine is dead weeds and dirt. I am jelous! My doe also likes to "help out", except for she is a 130lb Alpine. I used to think she would grow out of it, but it has been almost two years. Crazy goats!


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> They are all adorable. You pastue is absolutely gorgeous! Mine is dead weeds and dirt. I am jelous! My doe also likes to "help out", except for she is a 130lb Alpine. I used to think she would grow out of it, but it has been almost two years. Crazy goats!


I was just thinking this same thing! I hope I can have a big green pasture for my goaties some day... all I have is dry dirt, rocks, and weeds!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

They're all so cute! And I agree, your paddock is so lush!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

She's cute! What's her name?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I have named her Kadee. Was looking for something to do with tea but couldn't find anything I liked. She has some Rosashasm lines in her which I heard were good lines. I am gonna check them out as soon as I get a minute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe! How cute!  she is pretty!

The other girls sure have grown!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------

